# T-Levels down 100 points after cycle and pct



## bostonace (Sep 15, 2014)

So i ran a prop,mast, tren cycle for 8 weeks and then pct with nolva 5-7 weeks or so. I recently changed my diet and my training up a bit due to a show i signed up for in November. I wasnt making gains or losing bf like i thought and was feeling a little off the mark which is pretty common after cycle and post cycle. I went to get some labs down and my t levels came in at 147.5. Dr says normal range is 258-800 or so... Anyway ive been off the pct for 3-4 weeks now and i was recommended to get some clomid. Any other recommendations or feedback? 

Sorry if this post is in the wrong spot im a newby. Also im looking for advice not people copying and pasting articles or shitting on my choices.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## 6789olds (Sep 15, 2014)

I would. Run some more clomid and hcg


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 15, 2014)

Clomid asap.


----------

